# Northern California breeder Referrals



## Blvk88 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello

After spending some time reading various posts on these forums I am very apprehensive about purchasing a pup from a breeder due to the horror stories I have read. Never the less it seems like no matter how you cut it, there will be some risk involved in purchasing a German Shepherd Puppy.

With that said, I am looking for a breeder referral for in California. Preferably Northern California if possible. The new pup will serve as a Family Companion and Home Guard.

Any suggestions or input will be much appreciated.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Can you be a little more specific about what you're looking for? Family companion. Do you have kids? Young kids? How active of a dog are you looking for? Home guardian. A dog that will bark and alert you? Be a deterrent just by look or a dog that will be more serious? Will the dog be an active member of the family or live in a yard. Are you willing to have a puppy shipped if you can't find what you're looking for in Ca? We will also need you name, social security number, drivers license number, address and.... 

Ok, just kidding on the last part, but the more information you can give about your intentions and what you're looking for, the better some people can lead you down the right path. Including what to ask breeders when looking. Also, color and build should be the last thing you look for, but let's be honest, we all have a picture in our heads of what the "perfect" GSD is. So...


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you met any breeders at all yet?


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

I spent quite a bit of time on the phone with my breeder. We had two long conversations in which I said what I was looking for and what I could handle in a GSD and she spent time discussing her dogs and asking questions. I felt good about our relationship and then went to look at the litter at 5 weeks old. She gave me a tour of her place. She even took me into her bedroom where the puppies were whelped so I could see her set-up.

The breeder had treats available and met each of her dogs individually and saw how friendly they were (although aloof as they should be). She did not own the sire. My boy's dam laid down in the living room right beside the couch I was sitting on. She was laying on her side and had her eyes shut (a break from the puppies), I leaned over and touched her side. She lifted her head gently, saw it was me, and prompted shut her eyes again and rested. That told me a lot about her temperament! Her coat and general condition was good even though she had a litter on the ground. She was well taken care of.

The puppies (5 weeks old) were outgoing and well fed. The pen outside had a heat lamp and was impeccable clean with an elevated bench for the dam to get a rest from the puppies. The puppies were walking over to a low container with sod in it to potty.

The breeder picked my puppy for me based on my lifestyle and what I wanted. When I came back to get puppy, I spent two hours there seeing the commands the 9 week old puppy knew and going over care (again).

My point is find a breeder you feel comfortable with. I felt I was being interviewed for a "job" and really I was--this dog changed my whole life and is an incredible companion. My breeder is picky about who gets her dogs. She welcomed questions. She was never in a hurry because puppy placement is very important.

My breeder will not sell a dog to someone she does not meet in person. She does not ship.

Was this breeder someone who would be recommended on this site? No, because she doesn't title her dogs. But my boy's sire is a SCH 3 titled here in the US by his breeder. My breeder owned the dam. The dam's sire was from a law enforcement breeding program (narcotics detection). 

i took 6 months looking for a dog. Take your time. Ask a lot of questions. Go see breeders and their set-up in person. Walk away if anything doesn't feel right.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Sounds like Moriah found an ethical and responsible breeder. I have no experience with breeders although I am also in northern Cali so came to this thread out of curiosity. If your heart is set on a breeder, I hope you find what you are looking for. If your open to other options, I would look into gsd rescues. There are a lot in California. Such as gsrnc, or westside gsd rescue. You can always foster to test out the dogs, and if they don't work, you just hold them till they are adopted, if they do work for your families needs, you can be a foster failure!


----------



## ChunksDad (Jan 6, 2014)

Try Greg or Dave at Kreative Kennels in Turlock CA.. Just a few miles below Modesto in N.Cal. They have a wide variety of WL GSD's from sport dogs to K9's and have placed dogs all over the U.S. both in PD's, Law Enforecment agencies, homes as PP's, sport dogs and just plain pets. GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPIES FOR SALE - PERSONAL PROTECTION DOGS FOR SALE - FAMILY PROTECTION DOGS FOR SALE - POLICE DOGS FOR SALE - GERMAN SHEPHERDS FOR SALE


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Witmer-Tyson Imports in the Bay Area.
Anne Kent in South Cal.
Kris Taylor in South Cal.


----------



## Blvk88 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you for all the replies. This is truly an awesome community.

After skimming the replies I did come up with some more information. I wouldn't mind an active dog especially because someone will always be home with him. Additionally I would like our prospective GSD do be an active family member who will live inside. I don't have kids yet but we intend on having some soon. Additionally we do have one small mixed breed dog who is about seven years old. I do not mind an active dog at all.

As far as Home Guard... I suppose based on what I had in mind I'd prefer a dog that can be a little more than just a visual deterrent. 

I am willing to have a puppy shipped but its not my first option.

I have spoken with a breeder after surfing through other people's posts and I contacted James and Cindy at Truehaus. They seemed very knowledgeable and I didn't get the "This is a retail operation" vibe from them. 

If all else fails I definitely will look into adopting. My current dog was originally in a Shelter and she is great!

Again... Thank everyone for the support and suggestions. I really appreciate it.


----------



## jingyong0815 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello Blvk88, 
I am at N california. In your post, you were asking for exactly questions in my mind. Did you decide which breeder? 

Thank you



Blvk88 said:


> Thank you for all the replies. This is truly an awesome community.
> 
> After skimming the replies I did come up with some more information. I wouldn't mind an active dog especially because someone will always be home with him. Additionally I would like our prospective GSD do be an active family member who will live inside. I don't have kids yet but we intend on having some soon. Additionally we do have one small mixed breed dog who is about seven years old. I do not mind an active dog at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

This site is full of information: German Shepherd Guide - Home
It was created by people from this blog!

Moms


----------



## JOrtiz (Feb 27, 2014)

I live in the Bay Area and highly recommend Thomas Sauerhoefer. Breeder of German Shepherds since 1980 in Germany. President and founder of the Marysville Schutzhund Club, and a member of the SV in Germany, United Schutzhund Clubs of America, and the GSDCA-WDA. We are extremely happy with Storm and as you can imagine had a million and one questions once we left. He maintains a relationship with you forever and will answer or suggest technique as you need it. Read for yourself, I have attached the link. 

Sacramento German Shepherd Puppies for Sale - German Shepherd Dogs


----------

